# Aubiose/hemcore/megazorb????



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been trying to get hold of Aubiose as it seems to be recommended loads on here as a substrate. Problem is no local shops seem to stock it, and one said they can no longer get hold of it.

What they do have though is hemcore, is this suitable for snakes and lizards? Lizard in question is a black and white Tegu and the snakes are royals.

Alternately there's Megazorb - anyone use this for reps?

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've used Megazorb with my reptiles - it can go a bit manky though and at least in my experience the bags are not very tightly packed so you don't get as much for your money as you might like.

Hemcore is fairly hard/sharp. It's not bad as a MIX with Megazorb, actually - that's how I used it when I had it.

If you can't find Auboise (and you've checked your local equestrian shops) what about a flax-based bedding?

That's what I'm using at the moment - it's much softer than Hemcore, the bales last ages, and it's finer than the Hemcore too so my vacuum doesn't throw a hoobly if some gets out onto the carpet.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I've used Megazorb with my reptiles - it can go a bit manky though and at least in my experience the bags are not very tightly packed so you don't get as much for your money as you might like.
> 
> Hemcore is fairly hard/sharp. It's not bad as a MIX with Megazorb, actually - that's how I used it when I had it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I've no idea what flax is - any links?

EDIT I just googled

Is this the stuff: saneco.com - Animal bedding - new inspirations for Flax


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to have my aubiose ordered for me.
I have a equstrian come pet shop who orders it for me.
It's £8.50 for a huge bale.
If you ask at a stable yard they might be able to tell you where to get it.
Or there might be someone who will sell you a smaller bag to try first.
If you have a 'farmway' near you I know the one near me sells it and holds it in stock.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

saxon said:


> I have to have my aubiose ordered for me.
> I have a equstrian come pet shop who orders it for me.
> It's £8.50 for a huge bale.
> If you ask at a stable yard they might be able to tell you where to get it.
> ...


Ok thankyou. I'll do a bit of phoning around tomorrow I think. I only know of the 2 equestrian places near(ish) me. I'm not a horsey person so don't frequent such shops if I can help it.

i guess I'll have to dig out the yellow pages: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Thanks for that. I've no idea what flax is - any links?
> 
> EDIT I just googled
> 
> Is this the stuff: saneco.com - Animal bedding - new inspirations for Flax


I'm pretty sure mine is Equisorb.

Melcourt Equisorb - The Total Bedding Solution - Home


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hi just seen your in essex not sure where but if your near harlow then the farmstore eastwick lodge sell it and thats where i get mine from 
stu


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you phone or email Aubiose Ltd | The Natural Alternative Horse bedding, the orignal hemp bedding they'll tell you where your nearest stockist is.

Hemcore is treated with Citronella as an insect repellent, I'm not sure if that's OK for reptiles but to be safe I don't use it for my snake, I use Aubiose for that. I do use Hemcore for my chickens though as it helps to keep the mites away and smells nice.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

*auboise*

i get auboise from here Horse Bedding

i think i pay £13 inc delivery for a big fecking 20kg bag which i thinks good, thier in surrey im in glasgow nuff said 

iv been using it for couple months, really easy to clean poop on it, snakes love to dig in it, dont think il go back to paper now.

a woman on livefood pointed me to it, wish i could remember who so i could thank her 

Ed


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Graham said:


> If you phone or email Aubiose Ltd | The Natural Alternative Horse bedding, the orignal hemp bedding they'll tell you where your nearest stockist is.
> 
> Hemcore is treated with Citronella as an insect repellent, I'm not sure if that's OK for reptiles but to be safe I don't use it for my snake, I use Aubiose for that. I do use Hemcore for my chickens though as it helps to keep the mites away and smells nice.





stubeanz said:


> hi just seen your in essex not sure where but if your near harlow then the farmstore eastwick lodge sell it and thats where i get mine from
> stu





loxocemus said:


> i get auboise from here Horse Bedding
> 
> i think i pay £13 inc delivery for a big fecking 20kg bag which i thinks good, thier in surrey im in glasgow nuff said
> 
> ...


Woo-hoo! I forgot about this thread. I just have to say a big thankyou to everyone who posted. Between the last three posts I should be able to get it

:no1:

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Surrey Pet Supplies are :censor: i aint going into too much detail publicly on here, but i would stay well clear of them if i were you!!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd be interested to know what problems you've had with them, in a PM if neccessary. They are my local shop and I use them all the time, never had a problem with them and recommend them to loads of people, I know the guy who looks after the herps upstairs too, nice guy.

I think this is the first hint of a bad report I've ever heard, most people rave about them, apart from the odd comment about high postage charges.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fair enough. I prefer to collect stuff rather than have stuff delivered anyhow.

I've e-mailed aubiose from the link given a few posts ago and if all else fails then harlow isn't too far to travel


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ok I've had no response to e-mail and their phone number on the Aubiose website doesn't work. When I combine that with a local shop telling me they can no longer get hold of it I'm wondering if something has happened with Aubiose.

Will contact the Harlow shop tomorrow.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's very strange, next time I go to the local feed store I'll ask if they know anything as they stock Aubiose.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I can get it near here if you're popping down sometime soon?
I use it for the snakes and mice - love the stuff. I get it for about £7 for a bale.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Ally said:


> I can get it near here if you're popping down sometime soon?
> I use it for the snakes and mice - love the stuff. I get it for about £7 for a bale.


Thanks Ally, Aubiose people have just replied to my e-mail so all's good. Thanks for the offer though! May pop in to see you this weekend if you're about though


----------

